# Camcorder / Video Camera Suggestions please!



## deltaaa (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been searching far and wide for a few months now for a good quality video camera within my budget. I've been in to commercial retail stores such as Sony for advice, but I ended up looking at their website with one of their advisors (as if I hadn't thought to do that already).

I'm hoping someone can help me discover a camera (including accessories) which will be ideal for filming interviews and footage for music videos. My budget is £1000 ($1670 / €1215).

I've already identified a well-reviewed microphone that I'd like to use with it. Here's the link: Kam KWM1900 HH Handheld Wireless Microphone - COMPLETELY Cable-free: Amazon.co.uk: Musical Instruments

I'd also like to invest in a large tripod to secure the camera and take smoother motion shots. I understand that you can buy additional lenses to enhance the viewing experience, although with a bit of video editing know-how, it may not be that necessary.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Panasonic AG-AC8PJ - $1,200 (USD)












DPReview
Official Announcement
B&H Photo
Amazon, kit


Youtube Video


----------

